

Mediasmart: How to Handle a Reporter by a Reporter - tokenadult
http://www.amazon.com/Mediasmart-How-Handle-Reporter/dp/0964042908

======
tokenadult
An amazingly useful book that reveals how mainstream media (especially, but
not only, TV) find sources, and how you (the source) can control reporting
about your activities.

